# Queen Bed



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is some photos of the bed that I built for my daughter. The bed is build from pine. The drawers are made from 1/2" baltic birch. I painted the inside of the drawers and the cupboards because I made the supporting sides out of 3/4" OSB. I was going to build it out of Oak but the budget did not allow. The top piece of the headboard was a piece that I found discarded I believe it belongs to an old dresser. If I was to redo it I would have made the entire






























headboard myself. The headboard is wired with and outlet and also a three bulb fixture above the mirror with a dimmer switch to control light level.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Darn nice!! You can't go wrong with pine - it's a great look. And I like the way you recycle (the headboard)- Good Job!! 

Looks heavy. Can it be broken down to transport/move?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Steve, 
Pretty cool. Does she need a ladder to get in?:laughing: Should be able to store all kinds of stuff in there. Very nice.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job! I'm sure that your daughter is extremely happy with that. You should be proud of that job. When her friends comment on her "cool" bed, she'll be saying "yeah, I know. My Dad made it for me." That's a good feeling. Thanks for posting.
Ken


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually the bed does transport if you have two people the drawer sections are separate and are fastened to the headboard and footboard by 2" deck screws. The rails are fastened to the headboard and foot board with 2 x 2 x 1/8" angle with 6- #10x1" screws. All it takes is a little bit of strong back weak mind syndrome!:blink::huh:

Thanks for the kind words!!!


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't want to sound like a critic, Steve, but your project looks curiously similar to a water bed set I once had (back in my bachelor days)....right down to the three-hole corner brackets inside the four rails. The finish looks patina'd...the appliques on the foot board. Just something about the whole look reminds me of mid-late 80's waterbed furniture. 

Are you saying you simply rebuilt the drawers? Perhaps I misunderstood the intent of your post.

regards,
smitty


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

The only thing that I did not build is the headboard piece that contains the mirror that was salvaged stripped and sanded and restained to hopefully match the rest of the bed as close as possible. My wife and I do have a water bed that we bought that is similar in design other then it has plain drawers and doors rather than raised panels.


----------



## jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

So nice! I like the color. So elegant.


----------

